# Laelia Purpurata Uba Tuba…need info about?



## Cearbhael (Jan 31, 2022)

I have been lusting for Laelia Purpurata in many different variations for years!! My newest heart throb is Laelia Purpurata Uba Tuba! WOW!! Can some of you folks who grow Cattleya Alliance Orchids tell me about this plant?? I have had great success with Phal’s and lately doing well with Phrags. I have had success with Dendrobiums (destroyed in storm) but never wet my toes where Cattleya Alliance is concerned.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 31, 2022)

I don’t grow this clone but have several other colour forms of this great species. It’s one of the most vigorous and easy to grow orchids you can choose. A good first time attempt with catts.
There are a myriad of colour forms for this species, many of them now being actively line bred, mainly in Brazil but also in other parts of the world.


----------



## Cearbhael (Feb 1, 2022)

Glad they may make a good beginner Cat plant!! I love they have many beautiful variations! I fell in love with Laelia Purpurata var. Werkhauseri. It is unfortunately now out of my price range! I never ever see it available for under $100.00.
I can still afford other variations like rubra, vini colour, striating…etc


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2022)

Leslie will probably know more but you may be able to find recent brazilian bred plants in the USA especially at shows, if these nurseries are visiting.
Something to ask about or contact some of the nurseries direct.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 2, 2022)

They need a lot of light to flower, and get big.
You should be able to get decent sized seedlings or clones for much less. They grow fast. 
Where are you?


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Feb 2, 2022)

Equagenera has it for $25.00.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2022)

Jerry Fisher has a great video about this species.









Laelia purpurata var. schusteriana (4N)


OrchidWeb offers a wide selection of quality orchid species, hybrids and supplies with special care in our shipping.




www.orchidweb.com


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> I have been lusting for Laelia Purpurata in many different variations for years!! My newest heart throb is Laelia Purpurata Uba Tuba! WOW!! Can some of you folks who grow Cattleya Alliance Orchids tell me about this plant?? I have had great success with Phal’s and lately doing well with Phrags. I have had success with Dendrobiums (destroyed in storm) but never wet my toes where Cattleya Alliance is concerned.


Do you have a pic of this particular cultivar? I may be able to help. And are you located in US?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 3, 2022)

Depending on your location, you may want to check with Miranda Orchids 





HOME | Miranda Orchids


Brazilian Orchids, Orchids from Brazil




www.mirandaorchids.com





I am not familiar with the cultivar but he imports lots of Cattleya from Brazil and has several purpurata varieties on his most recent list.


----------



## Cearbhael (Feb 4, 2022)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Equagenera has it for $25.00.


Ecuagenera USA has it for $35 I have to think that after the fees they charge for using your card and fees for the importing paperwork they do for you, the price will be about the same lol! It makes more sense to use the main Ecuagenera with larger orders


----------



## Cearbhael (Feb 5, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you have a pic of this particular cultivar? I may be able to help. And are you located in US?





DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you have a pic of this particular cultivar? I may be able to help. And are you located in US?


Sorry this took so long, the photo I had didn’t have the right extension so wouldn’t upload. Had to find another pic online and not easy! Twenty million varieties popped up.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 5, 2022)

This looks like the color form variety roxo-bispo or schusteriana.

Is it a named cultivar ‘Uba Tuba’ you want or any similar flower is ok too?


----------



## Cearbhael (Feb 5, 2022)

It is a named clone but something that looks similar and doesn’t cost an arm and another arm price wise would be fine! I am dreadfully house poor. Yeah, really turned on by it, but most semi alba forms of Laelia purpurata are lovely (especially the coerulea, werkhauseri, Uba Tuba, carnea) Ha Ha, I know the werkhauseri is SUPER wishful thinking but had to throw that in. Also forgot to mention schusteriana.


----------



## Cearbhael (Feb 5, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you have a pic of this particular cultivar? I may be able to help. And are you located in US?


Yes I am in US. Central MN to be more specific


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 5, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> Yes I am in US. Central MN to be more specific


Try Orchids Limited as they are close to you. Or Carter and Holmes. They might have them.

Also Olompa Orchids in California and both
Ecuagenera and Armando Mantellini in Florida.

Most of them sell through eBay so check weekly on Mondays. 

The vendors at Tamiami and Redlands from South America is a good place for bargains. Price ranges from $50-500 depends on cultivars.

If you want award quality divisions, look at Brazilian nurseries like Orquidário Americana and AWZ.

Occasionally Michael Sinn (previous owner of Canaima Orchids) in Georgia has nice purpuratas too. I got a few great ones from him.


----------

